

Show HN: OneLiners.co – Crowdsource a new tagline for your company - duellsy
http://oneliners.co

======
duellsy
We created OneLiners.co in just over a day to try and help people with coming
up with a gorgeous tagline for their company, by allowing the public to submit
suggestions, and vote on other peoples suggestions.

~~~
tellor
Well, will be great if you explain technologies that allow to create such
tools.

------
Rainymood
"Log in with Twitter"

No thanks

